# electric bikes



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, I've just pick up two electric bike from UK Motorvation Hyde in Manchester GOT THEM AT A TOP PRICE!!! he's selling some more off so give him a call 0161 366 9249 
££££££££££££ off the retail price

phil & anne


----------

